# bone head slider thingys???



## teage (Jul 9, 2015)

Just bought a 3" dm angle head and im trying to figure out what these little slider things are for. Does anyoine know?<br>


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

They are to hold the leaf spring back for easier compression of the head. Pull the spring back, slide up, and there you go!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They lock out one of the springs, which allows you to run the head with less spring pressure if you want.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> They lock out one of the springs, which allows you to run the head with less spring pressure if you want.


ya mean less Jiggawatts or is it the flux copassotor


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably a portion of each Joe. Lol.


----------

